# 4dkh solution



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, after several failed attempts at making my own, i am just going to buy the stuff

The places here in Garland don't sell the stuff....anybody have any sources or willing to sell me some of theirs?


----------



## adechazal (Nov 12, 2008)

I got mine here (as in from someone on this site) some time ago: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/37080-kh-standards.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got some from him too. He's great. Also Orlando at Greenleaf sells it.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Is all you need a 4dKH solution? I can whip that up for you no problem and bring it to the next meeting. I use RO/DI water and baking soda with a mass scale to set my tank to 5dkH exactly. Is RO/DI and baking soda acceptable for making it?

Orlando is a great guy to deal with though. I highly recommend GLA.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep, that's all I need. The solution Orlando has is out of stock and the one I made just doesn't cut it..maybe its my scale. 

If you can spare a few drops, that's really all I need. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got mine at Green leaf for 6 bucks plus shipping. It comes in a reference and indicator. The indicator is already pre-mixed all you have to do is put in the drop checker. They shipped it really fast. I got it in 2 days....


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Green leaf is out. Wasn't sure when they would be getting some back in. Hopefully I can bum a couple drops from Speakerguy


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just chk it right now and they have it. The one I was taking about is the 2 solutions for 5.99 + ship. It has a reference and indicator solution.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Do I still need to help out and make some of this stuff this weekend?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure..if you don't mind.

I only needed the 4dkh and not the other solution, so I didnt purchase that package.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

No prob. I think I have come up with a new way of making this stuff that will make it much easier for ANYONE to make it. No need for gallons of RO/DI water or sequential dilutions. And way more accurate, too.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

well...it always seemed like a waste to make such a large quantity that the recipe called for. eh.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll be using a small volume of water (maybe a cup) and a TDS meter. With RO/DI water, we can just add pinch by pinch of NaHCO3. When the TDS meter hits the right PPM value, we have the exact solution. TDS meter will be much more accurate than cheap scales and dilutions. This is how I set my 50G tank to exactly 5dkH when I set it up, just on a larger scale. 

If we were using calcium carbonate, it would be 71.43ppm for an exact 4dKH solution. I have to do the math to figure out what the ppm reading should be when using sodium bicarbonate (baking soda). I think it should be 120ppm exactly, but I need someone to check my math.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

hehehe....that's beyond me but thanks so much for whipping up a batch. Sounds so easy with your meter...and much better as you say than making the large batches with scales, etc.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

maybe you should write an article for the DFWAPC web site. We need some new stuff.


----------

